# ok never been to a convention....



## kmn483 (Feb 1, 2011)

I plan to go to furry con north (FCN, located in michigan) I assume there is an entry fee? can anyone tell me what, basicly, the conventions are like, and how much theyd cost? (i don't even even know if i can get a ride :/) Just tell me about diffrent experiances here and there, could ya? Thanks!


----------



## Fay V (Feb 1, 2011)

you have to register, go to the homepage for the con to find out registration prices.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

kmn483 said:


> I plan to go to furry con north (FCN, located in michigan) I assume there is an entry fee? can anyone tell me what, basicly, the conventions are like, and how much theyd cost? (i don't even even know if i can get a ride :/) Just tell me about diffrent experiances here and there, could ya? Thanks!


 woah woah waoh theres a fur con in Mi? where can i find out more?


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 1, 2011)

huh? no im not going to this convention, its to far right? Is it in michigan?


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 1, 2011)

Whats funny was i was just talking to my mate and a friend who is comeing to stay with me about going to a fur con...


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 1, 2011)

furry con north, just google it.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2011)

kmn483 said:


> I plan to go to furry con north (FCN, located in michigan) I assume there is an entry fee? can anyone tell me what, basicly, the conventions are like, and how much theyd cost? (i don't even even know if i can get a ride :/) Just tell me about diffrent experiances here and there, could ya? Thanks!


 
Conventions normally have an entry fee, which typically allow you access to the convention for the entire duration of the official convention activities. They are normally broken down like so:

One day: $20-30
Basic: $35-50
Advanced: $75-120
Elite: $125-$190

Each increase in level tends to earn you extra things, like a T-shirt, lunch with the Guest of Honor, and whatnot. The prices listed above are simply what you need to get into the convention. They do not cover food or room prices. Furry conventions almost never offer any form of cafeteria or sponsored housing. Conventions themselves can run someone from $50-$750 a day  effective cost (depending on how you in particular like to spend your money). This can include any and all expenditures made heading to, during, and leaving from the convention itself. This obviously depends on factors such as your method of travel, room share, dining habits, and spending on convention related goods.



A convention is much like a large club meeting with activities. One can merely wander the halls, walk around the city, visit the panels, peruse the dealer's area, sit around and draw art, watch the fursuiters, walk around in your own fursuit, and whatever else one can think of that does not violate the convention's rules of conduct. It is very free and open for the most part.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 2, 2011)

Each convention website has specific information that may be helpful to learning about what you need for that con. AC's page/forum for instance can help you get a hang of what's needed for Pittsburgh.


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 2, 2011)

ok thanks, yeah I mine as well check out the sites. Well thats a lot, but i figure thats to be expected. I'm basicly just a kid, without a job, so it probably wont happen for me, even though I really want to expand my furry life. *sighs* well i rlly should get a job.... then maybe i can get something started, at least some ears and a tail.....


----------

